# Is This Betta Really a Dragon Scale?



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Hello! (Feel free to move this if it’s in the wrong section). I was thinking about buying this betta for breeding purposes, but I wanted to make sure it is a true dragon scale before I made the purchase. I am working on creating a koi dragon scale line, and this fish would work very well for my plans if it is, in fact, a dragon scale.
The only reason I’m questioning if it’s actually a dragon is because the white scales don’t overlap, or look like the “normal” dragon scales I’ve seen before. If it is a dragon, I’m assuming it is a partial, since the scales don’t cover the face?
I just want to make sure before buying, as it seems that more and more often, regular bettas with iridescent scaling are mis-labeled as dragons. (And I’m not experienced enough to tell the difference between iridescence and a true dragon scale quite yet).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

This looks like a marble with a dragon somewhere in the line.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Dragon definition: Solid body with thick opaque scales.

Now there are other thick-scaled Betta people call Dragons; usually Metallic. 

Don't know if that's where this boy is but it is sad how many eBay sellers who import are deeming normal-scaled Betta to be Dragons. So glad you know your stuff and are questioning. Many don't.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He isn't a true dragon - by definition. However he does carry the genes. Unless paired to a full dragon, he will probably produce partial dragons.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> He isn't a true dragon - by definition. However he does carry the genes. Unless paired to a full dragon, he will probably produce partial dragons.


Thank you! If he was paired with a partial dragon, do you know what percentage of fry would be full (or partial) dragons? (Is there a chance of producing full dragons by pairing him to a partial?). 
If he is paired with a full dragon, what are the the percentages of partial/full dragons in the fry?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, can't answer percentage. All I know is that to a partial, all should carry some level of dragon scales. If at all, probably one or two will be full dragon - depending on the "partial" pair and both their backgrounds.

To a full dragon, most will be partial dragons, but you should produce a good number of full dragons.

*** Note; by "dragon" I mean "thick scaling". They probably won't be dragons by definition, but carry genes that create thick scales.
Dragons are not caused by single genes but a number of genes combined. The fish needs to carry the full set to be totally covered by thick scales.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> Sorry, can't answer percentage. All I know is that to a partial, all should carry some level of dragon scales. If at all, probably one or two will be full dragon - depending on the "partial" pair and both their backgrounds.
> 
> To a full dragon, most will be partial dragons, but you should produce a good number of full dragons.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this response! I am still trying to figure out how dragon genes work, so I appreciate this information.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

indjo said:


> Sorry, can't answer percentage. All I know is that to a partial, all should carry some level of dragon scales. If at all, probably one or two will be full dragon - depending on the "partial" pair and both their backgrounds.
> 
> To a full dragon, most will be partial dragons, but you should produce a good number of full dragons.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this response! I am still trying to figure out how dragon genes work, so I appreciate this information. (Not sure why this double-posted, sorry about that)


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Are you aware of the negative implications of the dragon scale gene?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Momofbetta said:


> Are you aware of the negative implications of the dragon scale gene?


Yes, I have done quite a bit of research on the dragon gene and the negative side effects that have been observed. I understand that there is a high chance of dragons getting diamond eye (I actually had a dragon in the past who went blind from diamond eye) and there is also an increased risk of tumors with the dragon gene. I am looking into getting a fish that has no signs of diamond eye or tumors, and has reduced scaling around their faces/gills (so that scales are less likely to cover the eyes later in life). Part of my goal would be to produce dragons that don’t suffer from diamond eye, and that will live happy lives. I know that its not responsible to breed fish (or any animal) for their looks, and disregard the health/wellbeing of the animal in the process. I am looking into dragon betta genes as much as I possibly can before I take the plunge on breeding them. I really love the look of dragons, and I’d love to be able to create a line of them that don’t suffer from any health issues. (Although, fry from any betta spawns are susceptible to different ailments, regardless of the type of fish. Getting 100% perfectly healthy and well-formed fish is not likely with any type of betta spawn). Thank you for your response, and rest assured, I have done my homework on this


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, I have done quite a bit of research on the dragon gene and the negative side effects that have been observed. I understand that there is a high chance of dragons getting diamond eye (I actually had a dragon in the past who went blind from diamond eye) and there is also an increased risk of tumors with the dragon gene. I am looking into getting a fish that has no signs of diamond eye or tumors, and has reduced scaling around their faces/gills (so that scales are less likely to cover the eyes later in life). Part of my goal would be to produce dragons that don’t suffer from diamond eye, and that will live happy lives. I know that its not responsible to breed fish (or any animal) for their looks, and disregard the health/wellbeing of the animal in the process. I am looking into dragon betta genes as much as I possibly can before I take the plunge on breeding them. I really love the look of dragons, and I’d love to be able to create a line of them that don’t suffer from any health issues. (Although, fry from any betta spawns are susceptible to different ailments, regardless of the type of fish. Getting 100% perfectly healthy and well-formed fish is not likely with any type of betta spawn). Thank you for your response, and rest assured, I have done my homework on this


Excellent  If you could create a dragon that avoids diamond eye and tumors, that would be amazing.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Momofbetta said:


> Excellent  If you could create a dragon that avoids diamond eye and tumors, that would be amazing.


I don’t know if it’s possible to completely avoid the diamond eye and tumors, but if it is, that would be great! I’m definitely trying to pick breeders that show the least potential for developing those problems, and hopefully the offspring will share those characteristics. It would be pretty neat to have dragons who don’t suffer from these health issues, or at least majority that don’t. I’d imagine it would probably take many generations, and a lot of selective breeding to achieve that, though…

If I can find a good pair, I am definitely going to give it a try!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, if you breed to non dragons from time to time, you should be able to avoid diamond eyes which is caused by severe "dragon genes". 

Tumors and other diseases are often genetic (perhaps due to over inbreeding - not sure). Avoid breeding those (you know) that are sick or have siblings with disorders. This applies to all types.


----------

